# FreeBSD + Geli => kernel panics



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2008)

I have encrypted my disk with GELI. AES 128 and some slices AED 256.
during boot sometimes, kernel panics, ever since i encrypted my drives.
It happens almost once a day, when i boot pc (especially if pc haven't been on for a while, but that might be coincidence).

here's photo:







```
killasmurf86 $ uname -a
FreeBSD killasmurf86.lv 7.0-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p5 #0: Wed Nov 19 23:53:22 EET 2008     killasmurf86@killasmurf86.lv:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/killabsd  i386
```

here's dmesg


----------



## richardpl (Nov 20, 2008)

Few things you can try:

0. Wait until someone reproduce this and fix it.
1. Rebuild kernel with ddb:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug-online-ddb.html
and try to generate backtrack once panic happen.
It is possible to automate this process with textdumps and /etc/ddb.conf

Explore textdump(4) and ddb(4) or even better explore whole developers handbook.


----------



## Djn (Nov 20, 2008)

If you haven't already got it in loader.conf , try setting kern.geom.eli.threads to "1" in the loader. 

Random googling suggest that this fixes some SMP-related page faults in geli. I don't know if it applies to 7.0-RELEASE or if it's the cause of your problem, but it seems worth testing.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2008)

Djn said:
			
		

> If you haven't already got it in loader.conf , try setting kern.geom.eli.threads to "1" in the loader.
> 
> Random googling suggest that this fixes some SMP-related page faults in geli. I don't know if it applies to 7.0-RELEASE or if it's the cause of your problem, but it seems worth testing.



I will investigate, but i can only report in 1 or 2 days, as today it won't crash (i bet)


----------



## trasz@ (Dec 9, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I will investigate, but i can only report in 1 or 2 days, as today it won't crash (i bet)



And?  Did it help?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2008)

nope, it didn't help
sorry that it took me so long to reply


----------



## trasz@ (Dec 10, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> nope, it didn't help
> sorry that it took me so long to reply



No problem, we all have this Real Life thing 

Could you try to obtain backtrace and post it here?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2008)

i can try, if you give me link to some quick how to on how to do it.... lol

it might take a week to respond, because i have a lot going on atm at university


----------

